

Why Is Simple So Hard? - loquace
http://30sleeps.com/blog/2008/03/17/keeping-it-simple/

======
kuldeep_kap
I think the importance of simplicity is wrongly interpreted, even by the onces
who achieve success through it. The point they are neglecting is actually that
the "concentrating" the design to the your important goals and contents is of
utmost important and one way to achieve it is by simplicity. Its not the only
way to achieve it. Hence, whenever people stress that simplicity should be the
ultimate goal of design, I think its somewhat misleading.

The "concentration" to the important parts of design, prioritizing the
contents before designing and placing your efforts to drawing the attention of
users to these part should be of high priority. And of course many other
important consideration follow in addition to this.

------
scott_s
Because useful simplicity requires synthesizing complex ideas down to their
inherent components.

